# My Rescue Boxer



## slb1107 (Jul 7, 2010)

I've gotten 2 dogs from a boxer rescue.I have decided to make a blog from the viewpoint of one of them. Please check it out! =)

http://jerseytheboxerblog.wordpress.com/


----------

